# Promoting Algae Growth



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm sure I'm one of the first who actually WANTS a huge algae infestation, but I'm trying to keep a common pleco away from my plants until I get moved (in May) and can get him into a tank without live plants.

Any suggestions for increasing my algae growth?


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

couldn't you just feed him algae wafers, zucchini, sweet potatoes, etc.?


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I plan to, but I want the algae to keep him busy when I'm not feeding him.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Lots of light & iron is your best bet. IMO it is better to feed it with algae wafers, zucchini, sweet potatoes etc. than battling algae ones youre in your new place. Its easy to make algae but a pita to removed.

-Brian


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

bgssamson said:


> Lots of light & iron is your best bet. IMO it is better to feed it with algae wafers, zucchini, sweet potatoes etc. than battling algae ones youre in your new place. Its easy to make algae but a pita to removed.
> 
> -Brian


I've tried to feed him a wide variety of veggies and algae wafers. He doesn't touch them, and I just have to fish them out of the tank in the morning. However, he has done an excellent job of getting rid of the algae that was in the tank when he moved in. I'm not really sure what he's eating now...


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

What kind of Pleco is it? Not all are created equal....


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

247Plants said:


> What kind of Pleco is it? Not all are created equal....


"Common Pleco" It looks a lot like this one: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=3805


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Promoting? Have all the things plants like. CO2, lights, nutrients, etc. Just no plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

mrbelvedere said:


> Promoting? Have all the things plants like. CO2, lights, nutrients, etc. Just no plants.


yeah, that's a good idea..
Well, you're the first who wants to grow it on purpose... I grow plenty of it whether I like it or not.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I set a couple stones near a window and just added some ferts(small amount) to the jar and in a week I had Algae for my Oto that was in Q.


----------

